# My version of the MBBS



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello slingshot brothers and sisters this is my version of the MBBS designed by Hrawk. The fork is made of 20 x 5 mm aluminium and the core of 10 mm thick aluminium. The black scales are made of Buffolo Horn. Overal widt 90 mm and height 150 mm. The widt between the forks is 68 mm. It weights about 240 gram. I hope you like it.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's sharp!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup, Super slick!

Nice work, very classy.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

The only photo's of work in progress.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

It looks great effort into their work, I love :wave:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Real classy SS.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that is cool such precision!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice work! Love those scales


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very professional. Nicely done!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## hull lad (Feb 13, 2014)

yer very slic indeed


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Man that's a nice looking cat


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Damned Fine


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very fine!!!  Looks like a formal Slingshot or perhaps one for 007  Nice work!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm hoping to make one of these out of 304 after I get a new air filter for my pc.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wow... that is cool... good job buddy~


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Love it


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

really great work!

love the sharp lines on that one and the design is really cool!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice SS


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

So cool! That turned out really nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words!!!

This is my first TTF slingshot so i must make still bands for it.

Is this a different attechment to the pouch as for over OTT shooting?

If yes does anybody know a good tutorial here on the SSF?

Thanks Outlaw


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Outlaw said:


> Thanks to all of you for the kind words!!!
> 
> This is my first TTF slingshot so i must make still bands for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry one time is anough how can i delete my double post?


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Knap werk Outlaw .....mooie/fijne afwerking !

Nice work Outlaw fine finish !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic work !!


----------



## Rustynutz (Apr 1, 2014)

How were the forks made did you weld or were they already that way? Great job by the way it amazing!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Outlaw said:


> Thanks to all of you for the kind words!!!
> 
> This is my first TTF slingshot so i must make still bands for it.
> 
> ...


just du them the way you didd i have not seen jet a dive-rent method for thru or over,well we never know maybe a old donkey like me can still learn something new ;-)

cheers

oh by the way that is super-slick shooter you build-et ther !!! so cool i like it really much so excellent finish


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow.. Awesome work... Love the way everything came together.. Just so clean looking.. Great craftsmanship..


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Rustynutz said:


> How were the forks made did you weld or were they already that way? Great job by the way it amazing!!


The fork is made of a flat rod alluminium and cold bend in a vise.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello all.

It was lovely spring weather again today here in the Netherlands it was almost 20 degrees in my backyard. New bands knotted for my MBBS Thera Band Gold tapered from 22mm to 11mm. And shoot with that thing with 9.5 mm steel balls, Wow and another Wow what a great slingshot the first two shots miss then a hit and another and so on 6 hits at about 15 meters distance behind each other on the beer can.

I do not know how it comes, or it is the hammer grip or because these shoot TTF, but I shoot with this slingshot better than all my other slingshots wich all shoot OTT. I got suddenly a lot of fun. I was feeling a little lost lately when I practiced shooting, and found last time making slingshots more fun as shooting them.

Through the thin fork you have a good view on the target. The hammer grip feels great and secure in my hands and gives a good grip. The clamps to attach the bands between works perfectly, no unpleasant knotting jobs more on the fork very nice and clean looking.

The only two disadvantages I can think of right now, that the aluminum is very scratch sensitive, and if tightening the hex bolts you have to be careful that the band does not touch the thread, it will run with your bolt and so the band can damage.

I think Hrawk therefore screw the hex bolts through the inside of the fork and placed Acorn nuts on the outer side of the clamps, so you just have only to screw the cap nuts and de band cannot come between your thread.

See pictures I have placed one cap nut on the right fork as example.

Maybe I have found my favourite slingshot with this one!!!!!
I think I 'm gonne make another one, but then a little different I have an idea so I can also shoot it OTT if I have time I gonne try to make one.

Hrawk thanks for sharing this design and templates and ansewering my pm's I send you with questions.

Rather simple to create with minimal use of tools. For those who also want to make one Hrawk has two great tutorials on this subject made and placed on the SSF. See: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19236-mbbs-build-along-pic-heavy/?hl=mbbs and http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15614-mbbs-by-hrawk/?hl=mbbs

Have a nice day and shoot safe, and sorry for my bad English I hope you can make some sense of what I have tried to tell you, I did my best&#8230;..


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work outlaw, looks awesome!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Clever Moniker said:


> Nice work outlaw, looks awesome!


Thanks!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

What a beautiful work of art, I´m thrilled! Take care!

Luke


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love it! Sleek and sexy.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Exceptional my friend!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Kugel winnie makes some of us happy :wave:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Hrawk said:


> Exceptional my friend!


Thanks Hrawk!!!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.Teh said:


> Kugel winnie makes some of us happy :wave:


Yes indeed, i ordered yesterday 3050 steel balls 8.2 and 10.5 mm. :bouncy:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like fun, the summer can come !!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nicely Done, i like it a lot.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr.Teh said:


> Sounds like fun, the summer can come !!


Yes and the Battle can begin... Enough Ammo. hahaha


----------

